# manasquan report



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

My wife last night told me I had to get some fishing done because i had been driving her crazy buying gear poles reels and sitting up at night making rigs . in order not to curse myself I told no one and slipped out my house around 3:30am and decided to head up to the wall in manasquan one of those places i had not fished in years i originally intended to fish the brigantine pier but I dont think I could have handled seeing the place if it had gone as bad as some reported in other reports.
Made it to alexs bait and and tackle and collected a little mackeral and some killies had my gulp from a local store and headed to the wall i was already in the midst of high tide and began to set my new spl11060 ugly stix and my penn reel. from info received at the b&t i want with 1/4 lead head and a gulp minnow i noticed a couple of kids tossing squid and killies with no bites but i kept working my area for about 20 minutes when i got that bump i eased up a bit on my retrieve and bam this pole is great i could feel this critter trying his best to take it turn right turn left and run. after that bit of fun i managed to pull in a nice tb flattie thanks hengsthomas i hit three more tbs and decide to put my spinfisher out there with a fish finder and some mackeral soon as i tossed it i had a nice hit that worked my drag for a second not knowing weather i was barehooked or not I waited a second than2,3 smack and zzzzzzzzzzzzzz this fish made off for Nyc it wasnt a flattie it just wanted out and didnt give a d%mn who was on the other line I began to get my line in when I looked down and realized i was gaining back line pretty fast as i pulled this thing closer i had a little crowd trying to figure what it was and i guessed right, it was a pissed off blue all 18 inches of him. I continued working the water for two more hours with some action and called it a day. I finally got enough of a fix to stop driving my family crazy at least until 2 morrow.

Talley=5 tb flatties 3 small seabass ,3 blues(all smoking as we speak.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Excellent report!!!*

Thanks for sharing. That's a great story and a nice tactic!! ..BTW, how far is manasquan from Philly?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

it took me about a hour and half to drive it but had stop for breakfast


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Tuna, in case you've not been there before, there is a north side and a south side to that inlet. If my memory serves me correctly, Alex's is on the south side. They do charge you to park on the south side, but on the north side, parking is free. There is a bait shop that is close to the north side near the train track, but I don't recall the name of it. Maybe someone more local can chime in. KT?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

by the way isnt amazing when you come to a unfamiliar fishing area and say hello trying to be sociable no one has anything to say:redface: , until you start catching :fishing: while their skunking  than they want to be your friend and ask you every conceivable question in the world about your bait, your retrieve, hook size line weight?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

lipyanker said:


> it took me about a hour and half to drive it but had stop for breakfast


Lip: Man, I sure wished I had the fishing bug when I was in H.S. The 1.5 hr drive to a Jersey fishing hole is a breeze compare to what I'm going thru now. But I'm so used to it.

FB: Seems like you fish all over the place my friend.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Ehh... I get around....


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

lipyanker said:


> My wife last night told me I had to get some fishing done because i had been driving her crazy buying gear poles reels and sitting up at night making rigs . in order not to curse myself I told no one and slipped out my house around 3:30am and decided to head up to the wall in manasquan one of those places i had not fished in years i originally intended to fish the brigantine pier but I dont think I could have handled seeing the place if it had gone as bad as some reported in other reports.
> Made it to alexs bait and and tackle and collected a little mackeral and some killies had my gulp from a local store and headed to the wall i was already in the midst of high tide and began to set my new spl11060 ugly stix and my penn reel. from info received at the b&t i want with 1/4 lead head and a gulp minnow i noticed a couple of kids tossing squid and killies with no bites but i kept working my area for about 20 minutes when i got that bump i eased up a bit on my retrieve and bam this pole is great i could feel this critter trying his best to take it turn right turn left and run. after that bit of fun i managed to pull in a nice tb flattie thanks hengsthomas i hit three more tbs and decide to put my spinfisher out there with a fish finder and some mackeral soon as i tossed it i had a nice hit that worked my drag for a second not knowing weather i was barehooked or not I waited a second than2,3 smack and zzzzzzzzzzzzzz this fish made off for Nyc it wasnt a flattie it just wanted out and didnt give a d%mn who was on the other line I began to get my line in when I looked down and realized i was gaining back line pretty fast as i pulled this thing closer i had a little crowd trying to figure what it was and i guessed right, it was a pissed off blue all 18 inches of him. I continued working the water for two more hours with some action and called it a day. I finally got enough of a fix to stop driving my family crazy at least until 2 morrow.
> 
> Talley=5 tb flatties 3 small seabass ,3 blues(all smoking as we speak.


18in blues weigh maybe 2lb and your drag was being smoked better tighten that up a bit:redface:


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*not a bad ride*



TunaFish said:


> Lip: Man, I sure wished I had the fishing bug when I was in H.S. The 1.5 hr drive to a Jersey fishing hole is a breeze compare to what I'm going thru now. But I'm so used to it.


Thinking about doing it again next thursday. its actually a nice ride and when my office calls and needs me i tell them iam 2 far away, handle it themselves


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Good deal...*

Looks like you got it all covered!!

This short drive has really opened up some new opportunities for me. I usually go to Philly for a weekend every other month to see my mother, so it'll be a nice side trip..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

Yep like bobabouy said. I would tighten that drag a little.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

bobabouy said:


> 18in blues weigh maybe 2lb and your drag was being smoked better tighten that up a bit:redface:


absolutely!!!!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yep like bobabouy said. I would tighten that drag a little.


absolutely also !!!!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe it is the South side of Manasquan that Alex's B&T is located. On the North side you have to drive out about 5 miles to find a B&T shop. I forget the name, but I do believe I have a brochure somewhere in my storage closet. I will have to look for it and post the name later. It is located right in front of a charter and PB lot.

This bait store is very well stocked and always has fresh bait. When all the area B&T shops are out of green crabs this store always has them. My #1 go to B&T tackle shop.

I got to take you to this bait shop when the togs are running Fishbait. My friends and I use to to get 5-6 dozen at a time. But, then again you can catch them at the inlet during low tide.

Ehhh let me see if I can find that brochure.
Hmmm, It seemed to have vanished like a fart in the wind. Anyways, From Belmar take 70 all the way down and take a left turn at the "T" and about a 1/4 of a mile down you will see it on the left side. Go any further and you are in the water. From there you take the back roads to Manasquan. I am sure there are quite a few of you that knows the B&T I am reffering to.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

your not talking about Gates are you?


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

lipyanker said:


> by the way isnt amazing when you come to a unfamiliar fishing area and say hello trying to be sociable no one has anything to say:redface: , until you start catching :fishing: while their skunking  than they want to be your friend and ask you every conceivable question in the world about your bait, your retrieve, hook size line weight?



lol... yeah.


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Gates v. Alex's*

Hi Guys,

Gates B&T is around the corner frim Alex's, on the main drag in Point Pleasant. Alex's is on the southside of the inlet. They're both good shops, but the advice is better at Gates, he's also the motel keeper there. Sometimes the kids working in Alex's don't know what they're talking about and seem to try to sell the oldest bait regardless if its the best for the action. Not always, but sometimes. And if you're fishing the wall, you can't beat the convenience of just setting down your rod and jogging across the narrow parking lot for whatever you need.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Got an itch*

Lipyanker, ya started an itch that I gotta scratch! Caught my 1st striped bass there in 1962 or so and I will be back in the area in 2 weeks. Was considering LBI as that will be a lot closer to where I'm staying down near Cedar Creek. Anything going on down that way? Thanks. Jack


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Brielle B&T*

Found the flyer. The bait and tackle is called Brielle B&T located: 800 Ashley Avenue,Brielle. 732.528.5720. Open 365 days a year live and frozen bait; squid,sand worms,clams,killies,freen crabs,bunker,chum,spearing,sand eels,night crawlers,shiners and meal worms.

This is my go to B&T when all the others are out of stock. Located about 4-5 miles from the North side of manasquan inlet.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Philly Jack said:


> Lipyanker, ya started an itch that I gotta scratch! Caught my 1st striped bass there in 1962 or so and I will be back in the area in 2 weeks. Was considering LBI as that will be a lot closer to where I'm staying down near Cedar Creek. Anything going on down that way? Thanks. Jack


they have kings in the surf but they say the jetties are more active in the area


----------



## Mick2360 (Aug 14, 2006)

There are a couple of regulars working the north wall in Manasquan; not bad guys at all bring a cigar and you are in! I work the 'dog beach' on the inlet side of the wall. Nice area and good fishing when the tides are right.

With the summer crowds drawing down, this should be a good area.


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been going to the inlet for over 30 years and I've never fished the north side, if they're smoking cigars I might have to break the streak.


----------

